# Airbags For My Rubicon With a Blizzard?



## Allagash (Mar 5, 2005)

I just picked up this 2005 LJ Rubicon and bought a new Blizzard 680LT for it. I'm going to be installing a 2.5" Old Man Emu suspension lift in it with the heavy duty springs and OME Nitro shocks. Should I get Air Lift airbags to level the front end while plowing? I see you guys running air shocks on Jeeps but I already own the Nitro's and like the ride of the complete OME system for driving around without the plow (which is most of the year).

This plow will be used as a backup plow vehicle to my 2004 Superduty with an 8' Blizzard plow. I'll only be plowing a mini storage facility that I own. That's it.

Any input will be much appreciated...


----------



## mrgarciainc (Dec 15, 2013)

This is exactly what I am going to look for this offseason, an LJ but with a V-plow. Im interested to see what you decide to go with as I want the suspension strong enough to handle the weight of the plow well but be comfortable to drive all year round. Actually been searching for a LJ rubicon for some time now, but they are hard to find and expensive.


----------



## mrgarciainc (Dec 15, 2013)

You every to any suspension mods to your jeep? I just picked up a LJ Rubicon last weekend. It already has almost a 4" lift on it so I may have to bring it down some for the plow to sit right, so Im interested to know what you have done. I also plan this to be my backup plow vehicle as well. Thanks


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I go 4 wheeling in the summer so I swap out the front shocks and remove the plow frame and put on my 8K winch, tires.

Allagash, those tires will suck for plowing


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

I know this is an older post, but just to provide my experience with air shocks: it seems to me that while the air shocks in the front of my Cherokee definitely levels the vehicle (and it doesn't take 'much' air in the shocks to level the vehicle -- 12 to 14 lbs), the ride is spongy and they don't seem to provide as much dampening as I'd like, even when there isn't any air in them. My shocks aren't very old and the vehicle is only used for plowing. I'd like to hear what others have experienced. Maybe my shocks are shot too..


----------



## bmc1025 (Jun 10, 2009)

I'd say they are shot. I have a set in the rear of a 98 k2500 and they dampen too well unloaded. But work perfect with an overloaded v-box


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

Well, as soon we have the next warm day, I'm going to remove some of the steering parts to check for looseness (I've got something loose under there causing steering slop). I'll see if there is any oil seepage around the shocks. I hope not because there are hardly any miles on them. It's only used for plowing snow on my few driveways. But could be...


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

You wont see any oil the oil would leek into the air bladder. and since that is Air tight you wont see the oil (unless the bladder leeks in that case you would loos the air to).


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

Hmmm, that's a good point. I didn't think it through very thoroughly. Thanks


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

It could be that the shocks are too stiff and transfer more of the road shock through to you. To test the shocks try to rock the Jeep side to side if you cant get up any rocking going the shocks are working. or tru to get the front of the jeep bouncing by pushing down on the front.


----------

